# Cómo suavizar bisagras de portátiles.



## Soluciones51 (Sep 14, 2019)

Estimados colegas, solicito me recomienden alguna técnica, tips i/o materiales para suavizar las bisagras de un ordenador portátil esos que en sus bisagras no llevan tornillos para regular la suavidad de dichas bisagras, Le he aplicado diversos tipos de lubricantes, vaselina, lo he dejado remojando en alcohol isopropilico, lubricantes varios días, pero no se suaviza, para mover las bisagras tengo que ayudarme con unos alicates. (adjunto las imágenes)
En cambio la mayoría de ordenadores portátiles si llevan un tornillo para regular la fuerza de sus bisagras, ahí si no hay inconvenientes.
Gracias por compartir vuestros conocimientos.


----------



## lossless (Sep 14, 2019)

Soluciones51 dijo:


> Estimados colegas, solicito me recomienden alguna técnica, tips i/o materiales para suavizar las bisagras de un ordenador portátil esos que en sus bisagras no llevan tornillos para regular la suavidad de dichas bisagras, Le he aplicado diversos tipos de lubricantes, vaselina, lo he dejado remojando en alcohol isopropilico, lubricantes varios días, pero no se suaviza, para mover las bisagras tengo que ayudarme con unos alicates. (adjunto las imágenes)
> En cambio la mayoría de ordenadores portátiles si llevan un tornillo para regular la fuerza de sus bisagras, ahí si no hay inconvenientes.
> Gracias por compartir vuestros conocimientos.Ver el archivo adjunto 182122


Hola colega, lamentablemente en este caso solo el cambio por una nueva soluciona el problema. Saludos  lossless


----------



## tiago (Sep 14, 2019)

*Soluciones51 *
No escribas con mayúsculas las frases, es como si gritases.


Saludos.


----------



## frica (Sep 14, 2019)

Ten en cuenta que las bisagras cuando son extraidas del portátil están muy duras para mover ya que no tenemos la ventaja de hacer palanca, tal como hacemos cuando estas bisagras están atornilladas a los laterales del chasis del monitor.


----------



## Soluciones51 (Sep 14, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que las bisagras cuando son extraidas del portátil están muy duras para mover ya que no tenemos la ventaja de hacer palanca, tal como hacemos cuando estas visagras están atornilladas a los laterales del chasis del monitor.



De acuerdo, lo tendré en cuenta lo del titulo. Por otro lado ojala algún compañero pueda recomendarme alguna técnica para suaviza o aflojar este tipo de bisagras, seria interesante para todos, he visto en los portátiles nuevos de la serie empresarial ya llevan este tipo de bisagras sin tornillo.


----------



## frica (Sep 15, 2019)

Buenas tardes Soluciones51. Lo que ya le has hecho fue lo que hice yo en tiempo con un problema de bisagras duras que rompió la carcasa de un portátil. Recuerdo que algo mejoró al meterlo en alcohol y darle con lubricante, pero ya te digo que al estas las bisagras quitadas, costaba trabajo doblarlas. Este laptop al final quedó sin montar (había que comprar laterales de la tapa etc y mi empresa no me apoyó en esta reparación) por lo que no puedo decirte como quedaron las bisagras tras montar.


----------



## Soluciones51 (Sep 16, 2019)

Gracias frica por tu tiempo. Ojala algún colega pueda proporcionarme algún tips o dato para suavizar este tipo de bisagras que NO llevan tuercas.
He visto en varios modelos nuevos de portátiles nuevos de la gama empresarial que llevan este tipo de bisagras (sin tuerca).
No he encontrado bisagras nueva, compre usadas pero igual estaba demasiado duras, al parecer es un fallo común en este tipo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Y si quitas el eje fijo y lo reemplazas por un tornillo con doble tuerca?


----------



## Soluciones51 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hola DJ T3, no entiendo, quizás te refieres a cortar y soldar un eje pero con rosca para ponerle una tuerca?
Si es así pues implicaría contar con un soldador etc, no lo veo viable en mi caso *por* el factor tiempo y herramientas.
Sigo en la búsqueda de algún líquido mágico o alguna técnica para suavizarlo, ya que nuevo no lo venden.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2019)

Probaste con aceite de máquina de coser ?


----------



## Soluciones51 (Sep 16, 2019)

Buenas tardes  Dosmetros,  ya he probado dejándolo sumergido en aceite bien fino usado en los ejes de impresoras matriciales y todo sigue igual.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2019)

Sumergirlas , calentarlas y dejarlas enfriar sumergidas ?

La idea sería que al calentarse , el aire atrapado burbujee y que al enfriarse "chupe"   También ayudaría accionar la bisagra estando sumergida.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Soluciones51 dijo:


> factor tiempo



Creo que consultando aca, probando cosas y demas, estas perdiendo maaas tiempo


----------



## Soluciones51 (Sep 17, 2019)

Considero que no es perder el tiempo cuando se intenta encontrar soluciones; ya que si se logra servirá para que encaremos otras averías como este.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Es que ya has probado de todo, y ya no creo que se pueda hacer mas, quizas tratar de forzar y separar las uniones que rozan para que no queden tan juntas, pero si asi y todo no sirve, o fabricas una bisagra vos mismo, o modificas la que tenes. Ya no se que esperas, si lo tienes todo probado.

Es una opinion igual


----------



## Soluciones51 (Sep 17, 2019)

Igual te agradezco por tu tiempo. Lo intentaré ya que es un portátil fujitsu lifebook core i7 esos muy delgados, todo lo demás esta ok.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 17, 2019)

con wd40 me va bien


----------



## Soluciones51 (Sep 18, 2019)

Hola, finalmente se logro suavizar dejando remojar en liquido de freno de los coches, ese dato me lo dio un colega, al comienzo yo incrédulo, total un intento mas que mas daba, basto una hora y note la suavidad, no como uno nuevo pero al menos va bien.
Desconozco las propiedades del liquido de freno,  las partículas adheridas en la bisagra si reaccionaron con dicho líquido. Pues nada cada día aprendemos algo nuevo, gracias a vosotros por vuestro tiempo y apoyo, doy por cerrado este tema.


----------



## miborbolla (Sep 22, 2019)

Prueba con Vick Vaporub, no es broma, es en serio....




Saludos.


----------

